# I need some great costume ideas



## CletusMusashi (Sep 7, 2011)

Paul Bunyan? King Kong? Godzilla? Gary Busey?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just to clarify: You're intending to use the stilts, correct?

If so, then maybe: Slender Man


----------



## halloweenfanatic2011 (Sep 20, 2011)

Gary Busey? lol Cletus


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

You're good. I don't think you need any help!


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Power Loader from Aliens.

Winner, winner. Chicken dinner.


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

Now that is freaking cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

